

Every Man Is Responsible For His Own Soul - 3rd3
http://www.redditblog.com/2014/09/every-man-is-responsible-for-his-own.html

======
waterlesscloud
I don't have a dog in this fight, but this really does seem confusing to me.
They write this big blog post about being hands off, but then immediately ban
the subreddits for hacked celeb nudes? How does that make sense? Pick one or
the other, but this is trying to have it both ways...

~~~
kolev
It's obvious that hosting a free-speech service in America (and at a .com) is
simply impossible. People are so deadly afraid of lawyers, nobody really has
balls anymore.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Sharing private photos that don't belong to you is not free speech. Your
rights end where the next person's rights begin.

~~~
kolev
It is. Plus, if you post a photo and a make a comment on it (which could be
bashing the poster, let's say) and which comment is not violating anybody's
right, banning the whole subreddit is suppressing my right of free speech.

~~~
yongjik
[http://xkcd.com/1357/](http://xkcd.com/1357/)

